# White R34 GTR



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi

can people please post up pics of white R34 GTR's

i know there are atleast two different whites and i am not sure which white it is that i fancy :shy:

so if people culd please post some pics up with which colour they are

thanks in advance

:thumbsup:


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

mine is QX1 - White pearl:






























and there's another white on the market QM1 - white


----------



## TuLaLiT (Aug 16, 2008)

Mine is white pearl as well


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks

any more pics of the qm1 white please?

are these the only two white colours for the 34?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

white is nice if you live in a neon city in japan but i always find that over here in the UK they look totally different up close.

if i was to live in jp then id go for a white car, (see my other thread in gallery)


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

my ones nice i love it to bits lol


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

matty32 said:


> white is nice if you live in a neon city in japan but i always find that over here in the UK they look totally different up close.
> 
> if i was to live in jp then id go for a white car, (see my other thread in gallery)


i have always loved bb

however i have seen a few white ones

it will be next summer that ill be buying one just need to decide which one to go for bayside blue or pearl white


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

white looks nice with carbon etc

id defo go for a white s15 or rx7

White 34s (GTR stock) remind me of GTT's


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Mine's QM1 - White


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Newera Imports - home / stock / carDetails

more details / pics on link


----------



## Supergoji (Apr 14, 2007)

DarkChild said:


> Mine's QM1 - White


your GTR makes me want to become a car thief like nicholas cage in " gone in 60 seconds"

i think your's is my favorite white GTR.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

+1 ^^^ to the above comment lol but if i did rob this car it would be locked away so i could look at it everyday, pure Art, stunning 34 mate


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

White with black, carbon is hot, the above one is wicked :thumbsup:

Thanks Zuff


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

QM1 over BB anyday, Agent


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Definitly agree Liangtr!


----------

